# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  *....& لتحديد نوع البشرة &...*

## تحية عسكريه

يتم غسل الوجه بمنظف خاص للوجه وتنظيفه جيدا بالماء ثم تجفيفه برفق بمنديل أو قطعة من القماش‏.
2- بعد ساعة كاملة يمكن وضع منديل ورقي على الوجه والضغط به على أربع نقاط من الوجه هي الجبهة والخدين والأنف والذقن.‏
3- فحص هذه المناطق الأربع علي المنديل الورقي‏..‏ وفسر الخبراء :
* إذا وجدتي آثار الدهون في كل منطقة من المناطق الأربع علي المنديل يدل على البشرة الدهنية‏.
* إذا وجدتي آثار الدهون في بعض المناطق فيشير إلى البشرة المركبة‏
* بعدم وجود آثار دهون في أي منطقة على البشرة العادية‏
* وبعدم وجود آثار للدهون ولكن بظهور بعض آثار تقشر للبشرة على المنديل هذا يدل على أنها البشرة الجافة


___________________________________
ويساعد هذا الفحص البسيط في التعرف على نوع البشرة، وبالتالي استخدام ما يناسبها من مستحضرات حيث تعتقد معظم الفتيات أن بشرتهن دهنية لوجود بعض الدهون في منطقة الأنف أو الجبهة ولكنها في الحقيقة قد تكون بشرة مركبة‏، إذا ما كانت المناطق الأخرى مثل الذقن والخدين عادية أو جافة مثلا‏.

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=right]فكره 

في اكتير بنات للاسف مابيعرفوا نوع بشراتهم 

والشباب نادر مانلاقي واحد بيعرف نوع بشرته بالضبط

مافي بشره مش حتاجه لكريمات واقيه من الشمس او محتاجه كريمات مرطبه وفيتمينات 

عدم الاهتمام بالبشره سبب في اتلاف الخلايا ورونقت البشره 

والتجاعيد بيضهر بدير اكتير والحبوب والتقشير والجفاف الغير عادي والكلف وابقع على البشره 

بس لانى مافكرنى حتى نعرف شو نوع بشرتنى 


يسلمو الايادي على الفكره 
وبانتظار جديك [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا اختي بس البشرة لتظل ناصعة يجب الاهتمام بالاكل المفيد والصحي والراحة النفسية وملازمة الطاعات والعبادات. موفقة بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا عبدالله
 :SnipeR (62): 
 موضوع مميز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_شكرا يا عبدالله

موضوع مميز
_


 مشكور معاذ يا رب نكون عند حسن ظنكم في يا رب .

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يسلمو

_


 يا هلا فيكي  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع الحلو  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_مشكوووووووور على الموضوع الحلو_ 


 لا شكر عواجب كيف شفتي الموضوع بصراحة بدون مجامله . :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

والله موضوع مهم جداااااااااااا
مشكووووووور مرة ثانية   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_والله موضوع مهم جداااااااااااا
مشكووووووور مرة ثانية 
_


 كويس المنيح انو اعجبك ميرفا ومرة بقولك اهلا وسهلا فيكي مشكورة عالمرور المتواضع .  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):

----------

